# Charakterplaner?!



## Staati (28. April 2007)

Wie siehts aus mit einem Buffed Charplaner für WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Merciless geht ja anscheinend nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (28. April 2007)

Warum nimmste net den von WoW?

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/index.html


----------



## Thoa (28. April 2007)

Hallo Staati,

Ja der Charakterplaner der auf Buffed verlinkt ist, ist absolut verstaubt und alt. Ich werde das mal im Internen Bereich anmerken. Inzwischen kann ich dich auch nur mit dem Planer von Blizzard vertrösten. Link hat Pomela bereits gepostet.

Gruß Gruß
Thoa


----------



## Adler_Auge (28. April 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Warum nimmste net den von WoW?
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/index.html



Weil Buffed besser is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakers (28. April 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Warum nimmste net den von WoW?
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/index.html




HuHu , das was du gepostet hast is doch n talentplanner und kein  Charakterplanner oda ? o.Ô
big need mit rüssi und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Whisky81 (30. April 2007)

Lakers schrieb:


> HuHu , das was du gepostet hast is doch n talentplanner und kein  Charakterplanner oda ? o.Ô
> big need mit rüssi und
> 
> 
> ...



www.ctprofiles.net


----------



## Dalinga (30. April 2007)

Der von Mercilles war schon Klasse so mit den ganzen Verzauberungen und so, ich vermisse den wirklich. Grad wenn man mal bestimmte Rüstungen mit den Sockelungen gegeneinander vergleichen will ohne die teuren Sockel zu verwenden (wie ich das letztens mal aus versehen gemacht habe ^^)


----------



## LordThunderbolt (30. April 2007)

joa der is total inaktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat wohl burning crusade verpennt....sowas wäre dringend für buffed fällig =)


----------



## Staati (18. Mai 2007)

*mal wieder reinguck*
jeden schmarrn gibts auf buffed.de, aber sowas wichtiges wie den Charplaner(wie den von meciless) nicht? -.-
WETEBE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarienna (6. September 2007)

Staati schrieb:


> *mal wieder reinguck*
> jeden schmarrn gibts auf buffed.de, aber sowas wichtiges wie den Charplaner(wie den von meciless) nicht? -.-
> WETEBE
> 
> ...



Stimmt gute Idee, vote for Zam und seine ähh Programmier- Dienste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (7. September 2007)

Whisky81 schrieb:


> www.ctprofiles.net


is leider still gelegt:-(


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (7. September 2007)

Das schreit hier förmlich nach einem Charplaner für Buffed.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (7. September 2007)

Go Buffed Go Buffed Go Buffed *g*

*fahne rumwedel*


----------



## Mr.Dope (8. September 2007)

Los Buffed liefert uns einen aktuellen Charakterplaner!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_________________________

MfG Mr. Dope


----------



## Dalmus (8. September 2007)

Hmmm, hört sich für mich nach ner guten Idee für ein Premium-Feature an... *in Deckung spring*


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (8. September 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hmmm, hört sich für mich nach ner guten Idee für ein Premium-Feature an... *in Deckung spring*




Och nee..


----------



## Lorus (8. September 2007)

Wer hat das mit dem Premiun-Feature gesagt?

Wenn ich den finde, dann ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Achtung!!! Zweimal lesen dann erst antworten.
Könnte sein das hier drin etwas versteck ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg ich


----------



## Uzghul (20. September 2007)

Jo suche so etwas auch!
Buffed.de aufi aufi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Uzi


----------



## Shadowfly (20. September 2007)

Wäre echt Klasse vorallen da ja schon eine Datenbank als Vorlage vorhanden ist (wenn man mal die Privatserver Items ausfiltern kann ^^.

Ein Anruf an die Buffed Datenbankspezis ;-)


----------



## Yanxley (22. September 2007)

/sign
das wär doch nich sooo ein grosser aufwand. oder? nur ein bischen programieren und fertig das teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würd mich riesig darüber freuen wenn sowas kommen würde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Yanxley schreit: "Go Buffed, go!"
mfg Yanxley


----------



## ApoY2k (22. September 2007)

Yanxley schrieb:


> nur ein bischen programieren und fertig das teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann machs doch ^^ Wenn du soviel Ahnung davon hast, was für eine extreme Arbeit ist, dieses Zeug zu programmieren...


----------



## Yanxley (22. September 2007)

.. Das war eigentlich eher sarkastisch gemeint.. sry wenns nich so rüberkommt ^^


----------



## Gradius@PTR (22. September 2007)

Wenn es in BLASC verzauberungen gäb, und dann einen Charakterplaner....


*träum*


die zahl der buffed user würde sich verdoppeln


----------



## ApoY2k (22. September 2007)

Verzauberungen? Die gibts doch?!


----------



## Palinkos (23. September 2007)

Da ich auch ein treuer Anhänger des Merciless Charplaners war,
wäre ich natürlich auch vollkommen dafür!


haut rein!


Gruß


----------



## Morglow (30. September 2007)

Ja 
das wird dringend Zeit das mal ein charplaner für bc rauskommt.
Los buffed ihr packt das.


----------



## kyndor (1. Oktober 2007)

/sign


----------



## ApoY2k (1. Oktober 2007)

Am besten auch mal die Talente im Charakterfenster aktualisieren, da is einiges altes Zeug drin^^


----------



## LeMartin (1. Oktober 2007)

...hatte mal was in die Richtung gemacht, habe, mache... wie auch immer... 

ist aber leider noch nicht wirklich fertig, http://www.chardev.org , da ich aber weder ajax kann noch nen Hoster hab der Ajax unterstützt ists technisch nicht so einwandfrei wie merciless war


----------



## Viruskiller (10. Oktober 2007)

LeMartin schrieb:


> ...hatte mal was in die Richtung gemacht, habe, mache... wie auch immer...
> 
> ist aber leider noch nicht wirklich fertig, http://www.chardev.org , da ich aber weder ajax kann noch nen Hoster hab der Ajax unterstützt ists technisch nicht so einwandfrei wie merciless war



der is cool. echt nice bisher. habs mir zwar nur kurz angeschaut aber nett und leicht von der bedienung. weiter so


----------



## chris84hh (15. Oktober 2007)

Gibts denn da garncihts aktuelles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Marktlücke **schlag mit dem Zaunpfahl*


----------



## Kleinlaut (15. Oktober 2007)

stimme zu...
Charakterplaner von buffed, hätte doch was.
Oder ist der schon in Arbeit?^^ *zumbuffedteamschiel*


----------



## Snock (17. Oktober 2007)

maxneed charplaner von buffed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (17. Oktober 2007)

is so ne art charplaner find ich sehr gelungen
http://www.wow-loot.com/


----------



## Kawock (17. Oktober 2007)

Wie wäre es mal mit etwas auf Deutsch ? *duck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (17. Oktober 2007)

Kawock schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit etwas auf Deutsch ? *duck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lern englisch^^ ka obs ne gutte deutsch gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaaber (17. Oktober 2007)

jo, wär auf jeden fall dickes + für buffed, würd ich alle meine DKP drauf setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss ja gar nit direkt so grafisch super sein, hauptsache es funzt erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (17. Oktober 2007)

komm bernd, nimm den schraubenschlüssel in die hand und bau einen gogogo



ps: ingis ftw


----------



## Genera (29. Oktober 2007)

dickes /signed für Buffed-Charplaner need

go buffed!


----------



## SladkjSanja (29. Oktober 2007)

Buffed ich weis echt nicht was ich sagen soll wenn ich auch manchmal nicht hätte dan würde ich schon lange kein WOW mer zocken.

Doch eine frage hab ich Ich hab mir den Blasc instalier und hab ihn auch eingestelt doch leider hab ich immer noch nicht rausgefunden wo ich meinen Char sehen kann auf Buffed, könnt ihr mir helfen??


----------



## Asquarath (30. Oktober 2007)

NEED CHARPLANER GOGOGO!!!!


----------



## Dusktumy (30. Oktober 2007)

Wäre wirklich an der zeit einen zu machen


----------



## Elrigh (30. Oktober 2007)

http://talentcalculator.merciless-gilde.co...dex.php?lang=de

Augen Aufmachen, Freunde - den Talenteplaner gibts ja noch, für den Rest gibts das WOW-Arsenal


----------



## Reo1980 (31. Oktober 2007)

Elrigh schrieb:


> http://talentcalculator.merciless-gilde.co...dex.php?lang=de
> 
> Augen Aufmachen, Freunde - den Talenteplaner gibts ja noch, für den Rest gibts das WOW-Arsenal



Ich habe eine ähnliche Frage im Forum gestellt.

Also das Arsenal ist einfach nicht das, was ich und sicher auch viele andere, suchen.
Ich habe eine Hybrid-Klasse und damit viele Equips, Skillungen etc.
Wenn ich mich nun z.B. irgendwo bewerben möchte etc, dann kann ich immer nur eine Skillung (meine aktuelle) und ein Equip im Arsenal zeigen. Aber ich möchte alles zeigen, was ich habe. Und da bietet weder das Arsenal noch buffed im Moment eine Möglichkeit für.

Wäre super, wenn soetwas auch hier gehen würde. So kann man seinen Char noch viel besser präsentieren.


----------



## Chorona (31. Oktober 2007)

Elrigh schrieb:


> http://talentcalculator.merciless-gilde.co...dex.php?lang=de
> 
> Augen Aufmachen, Freunde - den Talenteplaner gibts ja noch, für den Rest gibts das WOW-Arsenal



Da merkt man wieder das manche noch nicht begriffen haben um was es hier eigendlich geht. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Wir wollen keinen Talentplaner (den gibts ja überall) sondern wir wollen einen Charplaner bei dem wir unseren Char mit Items aussstatten können um zu sehen wie sich seine Werte verändern. 

PS: Buffed, sowas wär wirklich etwas für die to do liste fürs nächste update.


----------



## soulcleaner (2. Januar 2008)

neues Jahr , neuer Charplaner :-)


wie sieht es jetzt wirklich mit einemCharplaner von buffed aus?
Extreme Marktlücke - würde BLUFFED ungesehen +15% mehr neue Kunden verschaffen, von den mehr Hits gar nicht zu sprechen ;-)

wäre nett wenn sich der Admin dazu kurz dazu äussern könnte, denn wer sonst ausser bluffed hätte die Voraussetzungen dafür?
DB ist doch vorhanden.


ein Charplaner muss her! *BITTE :-)*
Besten Dank
Bruno


----------



## Tarienna (2. Januar 2008)

http://www.warcrafter.net/ 

Bitte schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obenaus (7. Januar 2008)

geht aber nur bis 60 und is völlig veraltet... 

Trotzdem mal einen Dank für die Mühe, bei dem ganzen gewhine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (7. Januar 2008)

Chardev.org ist nach wie vor so ziemlich der einzige wirklich funktionierende Charplaner überhaupt.
Ist aber sehr gut gemacht, es gibt alle Enchants (sogar zu viele ^^) und die Items werden regelmäßig aktualisiert :>


----------



## Venim (7. Januar 2008)

gogo buffed D:


----------



## Dulkarash (15. Januar 2008)

^^ ich schließ mich an gogo buffed


----------



## slody2000 (27. Januar 2008)

ja da sag ich mal need. wäre schon was feines wenns sowas wieder geben würde


----------



## Ishvara (27. Januar 2008)

Für alle die zu dumm sind Googel zu benutzen ,,,, HIER DIE ANTWORT www.chardev.org(Lvl 70 ,Items ,Talente, gems, sets was auch immer alles aktuell) ist zwar auf English aber was solls besser als nichts! Nicht zu danken ich helfe euch gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Ishi


----------



## Joib (28. Januar 2008)

Chardev.org ist schon ne feine sache, allerdings bugged das teil rum wie sau, da gibste ein wort ein und im nächsten moment ists weg oder das dropdown geht ned, ney das nervt

bin auch für nen buffed charplaner, gogo ihrse, tut mal was für euer geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (28. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch für nen neuen Charakterplaner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LethalDoze (28. Januar 2008)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Weil Buffed besser is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




@ Adler Auge ... geile siggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondrigan (28. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## LordZed (30. Januar 2008)

also ich bin zufrieden gewesen mit chardev.org
Allerdings ist der seit 2 Tagen irgendwie nicht erreichbar, daher: gogo buffed 4 charplaner


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Januar 2008)

chardev.org hatte alles was das herz begehrt, is immo leider down...

sollte er wiederkommen, warum das rad neu erfinden?


----------



## teh`Naice (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo, chardev ist im Moment nur über die URL www.chardev.de zu erreichen. Wenn ihr Probleme bemerkt oder euch ein Feature fehlt das ihr gern hättet scheut euch nicht ins Supportforum zu schreiben!


----------



## Xarod (3. Februar 2008)

Öhm was soll bitte ein Charakterplaner sein???


----------



## Ganker03 (3. Februar 2008)

So 100% wies funktioniert hab ich noch nich rausgefunden aber es gibt ein AddOn mit dem Namen WoWEquip wo man Ingame seinen char planen kann.

Mit einem Characterplaner kann man seinen Character planen:
- Equip das man mal haben will einfügen
- Dieses Verzaubern und Sockeln
- Sehen was für Stats man dann hat


----------



## Xarod (3. Februar 2008)

Ganker03 schrieb:


> So 100% wies funktioniert hab ich noch nich rausgefunden aber es gibt ein AddOn mit dem Namen WoWEquip wo man Ingame seinen char planen kann.
> 
> Mit einem Characterplaner kann man seinen Character planen:
> - Equip das man mal haben will einfügen
> ...



K ich vertsehe aber wofür braucht man das??

Man kann sich ne schöne skillung mit nem talenteplaner machen und dann spielt man denn char auf 70. dann endscheidet man was man machen möchte. Arena-set holn Pvpset t4 , t5 oder t6 oder vll auch nur d3.


----------



## Rungholt (9. Februar 2008)

Chardev.org ist dabei aber vollkommen unbrauchbar.... die Levelaufstiege sind nicht mit eingerechnet, die Werte vollkommen falsch.... -.-


----------



## Trantor (9. Februar 2008)

Ruf wurde erhört, wir beschäftigen uns mit dem Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Yanxley schrieb:


> /sign
> das wär doch nich sooo ein grosser aufwand. oder? nur ein bischen programieren und fertig das teil
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishvara (9. Februar 2008)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Chardev.org ist dabei aber vollkommen unbrauchbar.... die Levelaufstiege sind nicht mit eingerechnet, die Werte vollkommen falsch.... -.-



Also 1. Stimmen die Stats... 2. ist chardev halt ab und zu off wegen neuen Items verbesserungen normal halt, aber nie lange 3. Das mit dem Search stimmt leider, allerdings sind sie gerade dran das zu bearbeiten. 4. Finde die Seite super und zur Zeit gibts hald keine Alternative dazu. Wenns Buffed besser machen kann, dann her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyru (9. Februar 2008)

LeMartin schrieb:


> ...hatte mal was in die Richtung gemacht, habe, mache... wie auch immer...
> 
> ist aber leider noch nicht wirklich fertig, http://www.chardev.org , da ich aber weder ajax kann noch nen Hoster hab der Ajax unterstützt ists technisch nicht so einwandfrei wie merciless war




Habe deinen vor ungefähr 2 Wochen entdeckt und finde ihn echt super.
Die Übernahme aus dem Arsenal klappt wunderbar und die Werte sind auch ziemlich stimmig.

Aber gibt's den auch in deutsch irgendwann mal, also dass die Items die deutsche Bezeichnung haben?


----------



## LeMartin (10. Februar 2008)

> Chardev.org ist dabei aber vollkommen unbrauchbar.... die Levelaufstiege sind nicht mit eingerechnet, die Werte vollkommen falsch.... -.-


Nunja, vom Meckern wird er nicht besser, ich kann natürlich beta, alpha oder sonst etwas dahinter schreiben wenn das rechtfertigt, dass er nicht perfekt ist.

Aber letztenendes ist jeder, der soetwas benutzen will, angeraten etwas beizutragen, denn ich verdiene keine Geld, ich mache dass als hobby. Und da ich kein Geld damit verdiene und es ein Hobby ist kann ich nicht alles 100% testen, nicht jede Formel kennen und auch nicht alles implementieren was ich gerne wöllte.
Statt zu mosern wäre es mal eine gute Sache gewesen zu schreiben, wieso er vollkommen unbrauchbar ist.



> Aber gibt's den auch in deutsch irgendwann mal, also dass die Items die deutsche Bezeichnung haben?


Ja, das läuft bei mir schon auf dem test-Server, nur muss ich die Datenbank noch befüllen und ein paar Sachen anpassen.


----------



## Flinti (10. Februar 2008)

Trantor schrieb:


> Ruf wurde erhört, wir beschäftigen uns mit dem Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jubii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stalkie (14. Februar 2008)

huhu,


ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich chardev.org:

Auf der Seite machen sich ständig Fenster mit irgendeiner ominösen Werbung auf. Allerding kann ich diese irgendwie nicht schließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  d.h. es gibt keinen Button dafür.

Kann mir jemand da vielleicht weiter helfen? 
Bin grad am verzweifeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (14. Februar 2008)

popup blocker? cO


----------



## Stalkie (14. Februar 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> popup blocker? cO




Ach ne^^ der ist an, die Seiten tauchen trotzdem auf. Sind auch keine normalen Pop-ups, wies scheint


----------



## Wagdy (16. Februar 2008)

Danke buffed. Freue mich auf den Planer....

Also Leute aufhören zu meckern, unsere Buffis
kümmern sich drum!

Greetz wagdy


----------



## LeMartin (18. Februar 2008)

Nyru schrieb:


> Aber gibt's den auch in deutsch irgendwann mal, also dass die Items die deutsche Bezeichnung haben?



http://de.chardev.org/?c

Items haben jetzt soweit in der Datenbank deutsche Namen, sonst englische, Tooltips sind deutsch.
(Achja, ich wäre für das Melden spelling-Fehlern etc. dankbar)

Die Seite an sich ist noch nicht lokalisiert, mal schauen wann und ob ich das mache, PTR Items sind alle engl. zudem hab ich die Datenbank "nur" mit BC items gefüllt, da fehlt sicher noch einiges, aber allein das jetzt hat mich eine halbe Stunde im Atlas-Loot gekostet.


----------



## soulcleaner (22. Februar 2008)

da freu ich mich aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie gesagt, würde Buffed etxreeeeeem abrunden.....
und wäre bis Dato einzigartig in der deutschen Community...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soulcleaner *hat sich gerade in die Smilies verliebt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelofDeath_WoW (24. Februar 2008)

Hm... Gute Idee! Pre BC hat Merciless alles nötige gebracht, aber jetzt... Wie schon gesagt wurde die Datenbank ist schon vorhanden... Das mit den Privat Server Items ist zwar scheiße, aber was solls. 

/vote for Char Planer von Buffed!

Mfg AoD


----------



## Cydog (24. Februar 2008)

wäre wahnsinn wenn der wirklich wiederbelebt werden würde!!
thx buffed


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (24. Februar 2008)

danke buffies ;D


----------



## Celvin (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schön dass es bald hier einen Charplaner geben soll! DANKE an das Buffed.de-Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (26. Februar 2008)

> Chardev.org ist dabei aber vollkommen unbrauchbar.... die Levelaufstiege sind nicht mit eingerechnet, die Werte vollkommen falsch.... -.-



also ich muss sagen, is der beste char planer den ich bisher verwendet habe.
wenn man nur schreibt "muh mäh geht nicht", wirds auch nicht besser.
konstruktive kritik und vielleicht einen hinweis was falsch ist dann kann man damit was anfangen.
habe auch einen kleinen bug entdeckt, reingeschrieben und hat nicht lange gedauert dann war es gefixt.

für ein hobby projekt wirklich sehr gelungen!
bin selber programmierer und weiß wieviel zeitlicher aufwand es ist sowas zu machen.
also großes lob an leMartin, echt nettes teil.

ps. hats da nicht mal in einer früheren version was gegeben wo ich mir z.b. bei heilsprüchen anschauen konnte wieviel die heilen ( mit healboni eingerechnet )? das war sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smilie (9. März 2008)

Hallo.

Gibt es auch einen Charakter Planer der in Deutsch ist ?

Danke


----------



## 2Pac (9. März 2008)

Schau ma bei google für "updates" für den charplaner bzw eine version für deutsch...
wenn nix is kannst du dir auf der wow arsenal seite den link kopieren und in dem einen char planer den es da gibt link einfügen und dann hat der charplaner die items automatisch ohne das du es ewig suchen musst


----------



## Ishvara (9. März 2008)

Chardev.org gibts jetzt auch in Deutsch


----------



## Lorus (19. März 2008)

Da ich grad den Charakterplaner auf der Startseite gesehen habe, bin ich so erfreut, dass ich mal etwas loswerden will.


DANKE BUFFED!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und GZ an die Community!


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Jup, ist echt toll geworden.

Hat zwar noch einige Sachen die man Patchen muss aber dann echt geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (19. März 2008)

Holla,

hab den Charplaner von blasc eben auch mal angesehen, aber finde meine Klamotten nicht. In der Suche von blasc vorhanden, aber der Planer findet sich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B.: Eisschattenset, handlappendes Gedankenflusse, Beinkleider der Feuerprobe, Gugel des Großing.........nix zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüße


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Ich wette mal du bist noch auf Waffen und nicht auf Ausrüstung weil die Dinge gibts es zu 100%


----------



## MadMat (19. März 2008)

Ausrüstung -> Rüstung -> Eisschatten -> nix
Ausrüstung -> Set -> Eisschatten -> nix

Ausrüstung -> Rüstung -> Stoff -> Kopf -> alle --->>> nix mit Eisschattenteilen

Grüße


----------



## Lakmaran (19. März 2008)

Eisschattenzwirnset: Brust, Schultern, Stiefel.... wo solls das Kopfteil geben?

die anderen drei Teile sind drin...

was ich schade finde, ist dass Nahkampftrefferchance nicht angezeigt wird... oder hab ich da was übersehn... wär ja doch noch ein ziemlich wichtiger Stat


----------



## shadow_zero (19. März 2008)

bei mir stimmt irgendwie die blockwertung und die lebenspunkte nicht...

ansonsten echt super gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (19. März 2008)

@lakmaran: klar hast Du Recht...sorry...aber bei Seteigenschaften tauchte sie auch nicht auf -- also ohne "Kopf" ;-)

Ich glaube sogar, dass die Items, die man eh am Leib trägt nicht angezeigt werden.  Aber wiso finde ich den Gugel dann nicht . hmmmmt

Grüße


----------



## Rheinman (19. März 2008)

Lakmaran schrieb:


> Eisschattenzwirnset: Brust, Schultern, Stiefel.... wo solls das Kopfteil geben?
> 
> die anderen drei Teile sind drin...



Es gibt doch gar kein Kopfteil!


----------



## Xairon (19. März 2008)

wie finde ich den schmuck?
edit:

oops gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TwistedTransistor (19. März 2008)

Hab mich auch tierisch gefreut als ich das mit dem Charplaner gesehen hab aba leider fehlen da ein paar Dinge:

-Die Nahkampftrefferchance(Man will ja Hitcap haben)
-Die krit. Nahkampftrefferchance
-Der Waffenspeed (wegen Tempowertung)

Ich glaub das wars auch schon.Macht das doch so das man zwischen den Werten hin und herschalten kann wie in WoW selbst und vll könntet ihr auch noch eine Grafik hinzufügen wie der Char dann aussieht wenn er was trägt.Gibt ja auch Spieler die nur Stylesachen suchen.

Danke ans Buffed.de Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Judikator Aldaris (19. März 2008)

Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte Trefferwertung und Kritt-wertung fehlen.

Aber nicht nur Nahkampf sondern auch die Fernkampfwertung.

(Denkt doch auf mal an die Jäger^^)


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (19. März 2008)

aus irgendeinem grund weichen bei meinen beiden chars die werte zwischen IG und charplaner leicht ab.. stehe aber ungebufft und aurenlos da.. naja. irgendwo wirds halt wohl noch bissl verbuggt sein.

ach ja.. und 2.4 items find ich nicht!
weder s4, noch marken-items!!


----------



## xFraqx (19. März 2008)

mMn ist Chardev immer noch besser.

1.) Übersichtlich 

2.) Keine umständliche Itemsuche

3.) Werte sind korrekt


----------



## xashija (19. März 2008)

Mal so allgemein, damit sichs nicht zu weit streut: Findet Ihr Fehler im Charplaner, guggt doch mal ins Charplaner-Forum, ob dazu schon etwas dasteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn nicht: Einfach Feedback im Charplaner-Forum geben . Wenn sich das Feedback über mehrere Foren verteilt wirds doch etwas unübersichtlich für die armen Programmierer, und es ist ja in Eurem Sinne, dass es schnell geht mit dem Bugs finden und beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poldman (19. März 2008)

Leider ist mir beim Charplaner der Bug aufgefallen, daß ein Verstärkerschamane trotz Skillung nicht zwei Einhandwaffen tragen kann - sie werden nur untereinander ausgetauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also buffed-Team klemmt euch hinter und beseitigt solche Bugs !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeMartin (20. März 2008)

Für alle interessierten...

http://chardev.org/js/engine/sumup.js

vs

http://wow.buffed.de/charplaner/js/stats.js

Chardev Code

```
//Race stats - str,agi,sta,int,spi,holy,fire,nature,frost,shadow,arcane resistance
var a_rS=new Array(11)
a_rS[0]=new Array(0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0)
a_rS[1]=new Array(20,20,20,20,20,0,0,0,0,0,0)
a_rS[2]=new Array(22,16,23,19,19,0,0,0,10,0,0)
a_rS[3]=new Array(15,23,19,24,20,0,0,0,0,0,10)
a_rS[4]=new Array(17,25,19,20,20,0,0,10,0,0,0)
a_rS[5]=new Array(21,17,19,21,22,0,0,0,0,10,0)
a_rS[6]=new Array(25,15,22,15,22,0,0,10,0,0,0)
a_rS[7]=new Array(19,18,21,18,25,0,0,0,0,10,0)
a_rS[8]=new Array(21,22,21,16,21,0,0,0,0,0,0)
a_rS[9]=new Array(23,17,22,17,23,0,0,0,0,0,0)
a_rS[10]=new Array(17,22,18,24,19,5,5,5,5,5,5)
```

Buffed Code

```
//Race stats - str,agi,sta,int,spi,holy,fire,nature,frost,shadow,arcane resistance
/*
var a_rS=new Array(11)
a_rS[0]=new Array(0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0)
a_rS[1]=new Array(20,20,20,20,20,0,0,0,0,0,0)
a_rS[2]=new Array(22,16,23,19,19,0,0,0,10,0,0)
a_rS[3]=new Array(15,23,19,24,20,0,0,0,0,0,10)
a_rS[4]=new Array(17,25,19,20,20,0,0,10,0,0,0)
a_rS[5]=new Array(21,17,19,21,22,0,0,0,0,10,0)
a_rS[6]=new Array(25,15,22,15,22,0,0,10,0,0,0)
a_rS[7]=new Array(19,18,21,18,25,0,0,0,0,10,0)
a_rS[8]=new Array(21,22,21,16,21,0,0,0,0,0,0)
a_rS[9]=new Array(23,17,22,17,23,0,0,0,0,0,0)
a_rS[10]=new Array(17,22,18,24,19,5,5,5,5,5,5)
*/
```

Einfach mal anderer Menschen Arbeit genommen und bei sich eingebaut, und dann auch noch vergessen das gequotete rauszunehmen.

EPIC FAIL.


----------



## teh`Naice (20. März 2008)

> /sign
> das wär doch nich sooo ein grosser aufwand. oder? nur ein bischen programieren und fertig das teil biggrin.gif



Schon richtig, vor allem wenn man den Quellcode kopiert eine dreiste Aktion sondergleichen. Wie dreist und unverfroren. Guten Gewissens mal diesen Charplaner links liegen lassen, wo Raubkopien hingehören und das Original ( http://www.chardev.org ) benutzen. Zudem durch eine Überarbeitung genauer als die dreckige Kopie...


----------



## teh`Naice (20. März 2008)

Push


----------



## Undeathjenna (31. März 2008)

Ich nutze gleich mal diesen Thread hier.

Hab ein Problem mit dem neuen Charakterplaner.
Kann man da die items noch ned sockeln oder bin ich nur zu dumm dazu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schon mal für konstuktive Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

also ich kann sockeln .. also eher das 2te ^^


----------



## Shênya (31. März 2008)

Ich kann sockeln ^^ mehr sag ich nich.


----------



## b1ubb (31. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Ich kann sockeln ^^ mehr sag ich nich.



und sie ist ne frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uf - der war mitten ins schwarze  ich leave lieber den thread =)


----------



## Aviscall (31. März 2008)

Undeathjenna schrieb:


> Ich nutze gleich mal diesen Thread hier.
> 
> Hab ein Problem mit dem neuen Charakterplaner.
> Kann man da die items noch ned sockeln oder bin ich nur zu dumm dazu?
> ...



Du gehst auf den Reiter Juwelen.
Ziehst das Item zum Sockeln in das Item Feld und suchst deinen Stein, 
den du dann in das entsprechende Farbfenster zeihst. 
Fertig!


----------



## Shênya (31. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und sie ist ne frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso leaven? Brav hier bleiben! ^^

PS: Seit wann zockst Du Horde?^^


----------



## Tharinn (1. April 2008)

Hi Leuts,

Da ich keinen anderen sinnvollen Thread zum neuen Charplaner gefunden hab, will ich auch mal mein Prob mit dem Teil kundtun: Es berechnet die Talente nur teilweise mit in die Schadenswerte ein - Resultat: Mein Treffsicherheitsjäger bekommt 5% zu wenig Kritchance angezeigt - Tödliche Schüsse werden nicht berechnet - und der angezeigte Schaden ist auch zu gering, weil die Distanzwaffen Spezialisierung nicht in den Schadenswert einberechnet wird. Also Leute, das Teil sieht mächtig gut aus, aber es hakt noch ein wenig - Ärmel hochkrempeln und korrigieren bitte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ciao ciao


----------



## CA-Farois (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab da noch was viel tolleres, wenn ich auf http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/ zugreife dann öffnet sich eine ganz andere Seite und ich finde gar keinen Charplaner?!?

Bzw. kann mir mal jemand pls. nen Link zu dem Tool posten?


----------



## b1ubb (9. Dezember 2008)

CA-Farois schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch was viel tolleres, wenn ich auf http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/ zugreife dann öffnet sich eine ganz andere Seite und ich finde gar keinen Charplaner?!?
> Bzw. kann mir mal jemand pls. nen Link zu dem Tool posten?



also wenn ich den link aufmache, komme ich zum charplaner.

also entweder du verwechselst charplaner, mit Talentplaner.
oder du gibts was falsches ein.


----------



## Yurrak (28. Dezember 2008)

Weiss man denn etwas darüber, ob der charplaner hier bei buffed.de auch für WotLk fit gemacht wird? Oder ist anderweitig schon etwas in die Richtung bekannt?


----------



## youngceaser (28. Dezember 2008)

Yurrak schrieb:


> Weiss man denn etwas darüber, ob der charplaner hier bei buffed.de auch für WotLk fit gemacht wird? Oder ist anderweitig schon etwas in die Richtung bekannt?


ähm auif buffed weis ich es nicht genau aber in nem andere thread hat wer mal nen link zu ner anderen website gezeigt wos schon bis 80 geht


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Dezember 2008)

teh`Naice schrieb:


> Schon richtig, vor allem wenn man den Quellcode kopiert eine dreiste Aktion sondergleichen. Wie dreist und unverfroren. Guten Gewissens mal diesen Charplaner links liegen lassen, wo Raubkopien hingehören und das Original ( http://www.chardev.org ) benutzen. Zudem durch eine Überarbeitung genauer als die dreckige Kopie...



Meines Wissens nach, stammt der buffed.de-Charakterplaner von dem Charakterplaner der Mercilessgilde ab, welcher schon seit dem Release von WoW Classic existierte (2005). Es wurde ja auch lange von buffed auf diese Seite verwiesen.

edit: Und gerade nachgeschaut: Merciless verweist jetzt auf buffed...


----------



## Ethalian (27. Januar 2009)

Au wenn der Thread ziemlich veraltet ist, wollte ich mal eine Frage zu dem Thema stellen: Kennt einer nen Charakterplaner mit denen man auch als Stufe 80iger Todesritter etwas anfangen kann? Wenn das schon in den vorherigen Posts kam, dann tut es mir Leid, weil dann habe ich es überlesen... 

MfG Ethalian  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Ethalian schrieb:


> Au wenn der Thread ziemlich veraltet ist, wollte ich mal eine Frage zu dem Thema stellen: Kennt einer nen Charakterplaner mit denen man auch als Stufe 80iger Todesritter etwas anfangen kann? Wenn das schon in den vorherigen Posts kam, dann tut es mir Leid, weil dann habe ich es überlesen...
> 
> MfG Ethalian
> 
> ...


1 minute buffed durchsucht: http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/byclass/3089464_1


----------



## Flamacue (27. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 minute buffed durchsucht: http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/byclass/3089464_1



das ist ein talenplaner und kein charplaner


----------



## mckayser (10. Februar 2009)

/push

Gibts was Neues, sprich einen tauglichen Charplaner, wo Dinge wie equip und ähnliches einbezogen werden können? Also keinen reinen Talentplaner wie den von buffed.de? Ob nun für Todesritter oder nicht, er sollte jedenfalls auf möglichst aktuellem Wotlk-Stand sein.

Greetz, Kizzle


----------



## Silaysa78 (16. Februar 2009)

hab die gleiche frage wie der über mir kennt jemand schon sowas für wotlk


----------



## rcy (16. Februar 2009)

http://chardev.org/


----------



## Batrion (16. Februar 2009)

rcy schrieb:


> http://chardev.org/



Also bei mir kann ich dort keine enchants und gems holen.
Ist das dort so, oder ist das nur bei mir?


----------



## Xafron (20. Mai 2009)

Ich will endlich wieder den Charakterplaner! Der war ja schonmal da. Is doch nich so schwierig das anzupassen, weil alter Planer vorhanden und Datenbank vorhanden. Also noch Datenbank filtern und GOGOGO!


----------



## Elda (23. Mai 2009)

Kennt jemand einen Funktionierenden Charakterplaner? bei chardev kann man die Sockel nicht einstellen ~.~


----------



## Descartes (23. Mai 2009)

ne, sry such auch schon ne weile...


----------



## scy2312 (23. Mai 2009)

Rawr


----------



## Parkway (29. Mai 2009)

is chardev atm grad kaputt oder hackt das armory? (wobei armory funktionniert bei mir)

kann aber im chardev mein armory ned reinladen, kommt immer error. weiss wer was? 


danke


----------



## Hellfire1337 (29. Mai 2009)

Thread-Nekromantie ^23


----------



## Parkway (29. Mai 2009)

da benutzt man die SuFu um ne frage zu stellen ohne neuen thread aufzumachen und dann ises auch nich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

